# NJ Jersey City Officer Kevin Jones



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_*JCPD Reeling From Unexplained Officer Death *_

_*Kevin Jones Had Been Complaining Of Stomach Pains*_


_(CBS)_ _JERSEY CITY_ The last couple of months haven't been easy for the Jersey City Police Department.

They've lost five officers, including the mysterious death of officer Kevin Jones on Tuesday night.

Robert Jones says he didn't know what to think when emergency responders arrived at his brother's Jersey City apartment Tuesday night.

"It was a shock to me," Robert Jones said.

There they discovered Kevin Jones' body in his bedroom. There were no signs of forced entry, no obvious clues.

Crews donned protective suits, uncertain if the 42-year-old's death was the result of a contagious viral or bacterial infection.

"I asked them what was going on because it was a very strange situation," neighbor Maggie Abdo said.

Police say Kevin Jones, who wasn't married and had no children, joined the department in 1999 and patrolled the west district.

"He was complaining about stomach pains," Robert Jones said.

And while department officials say he was out sick for the last five days, the preliminary autopsy results indicate no foul play.

"We don't have any reason to think anything else, other than what's contained in the apartment," JCPD Chief Robert Troy said.

But Robert Jones says his brother, a decorated 13-year army veteran with two tours in Iraq under his belt, was also asthmatic and recently suffered from bronchitis.

"He was a good cop, someone who I knew I could come to and talk to," Robert Jones said of his brother.

Robert Jones says his brother had not done any traveling out of the country, and adds he doesn't believe there's a connection between his death and his service in Iraq.

But police say the responders who went to Kevin Jones' apartment Tuesday night, have since submitted blood samples, just to be safe.

*http://wcbstv.com/topstories/local_story_060200933.html*

(© MMVI, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.)


----------

